# NBL News 11/15



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*36ers out to continue streak

*The Adelaide 36ers are keen to prove they can win consecutive HUMMER Championship NBL games without their injured captain Brett Maher.
Adelaide has a chance to achieve that feat after beating Singapore by 18 points last Sunday to record their first away victory of the season.
Guard Darren Ng said the team was determined to put in a good performance while their inspirational skipper recovers from a torn calf muscle.
"Especially without Mahesy in the team everyone knew we had a bit of pressure on us to step up and perform and we showed that in training in the week before and during the game," Ng said.

Complete article

​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Westover wants Tigers to learn from loss*

Melbourne Tigers coach Al Westover has taken his players back to the classroom after his side's first loss of the HUMMER Championship NBL season.
The Tigers perfect start to the season came to an end against the Sydney Kings at The Cage in Melbourne on Saturday night.
Melbourne dropped to second place on the table with a 9-1 record but has a game in hand on the 10-1 Kings.
Complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*D-Mac keen for revenge on Kings*

Veteran Melbourne guard Darryl McDonald is adamant his side can match the Sydney Kings and will exact revenge when the two teams meet again.
McDonald, speaking in the wake of the Tigers' first loss of the season, said the 102-94 defeat hurt but would help the team improve.
The top-of-the-table clash was one of the games of the HUMMER Championship NBL season to date and fans will get a second serve when the two teams face-off again in Melbourne on December 1. 

Complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Harvey's form pleases Joyce*

Shooting guard James Harvey is playing well enough to be considered for a spot in the Boomers side for next year's Olympics.
That is the opinion of the man who watches him closer than anyone, his Gold Coast Blaze coach Brendan Joyce.
Joyce, who secured the 196cm, 95kg shooting guard for the franchise's maiden season, has been pleased by Harvey's form since he made the move north.
Complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Dragons a tough ask: Beveridge*

West Sydney Razorbacks coach Rob Beveridge is not expecting an easy game on Wednesday night against the South Dragons.
The Razorbacks currently sit in fourth place on the HUMMER Championship NBL ladder with a 6-4 record, while the Dragons languish in 12th position having won just two games this season.
But Beveridge knows that the talented Dragons line-up is more than capable of testing his young side.
Complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Bullets sweating on scan results*

Brisbane coach Joey Wright is sweating on scans that will determine the immediate playing future of reigning league MVP Sam Mackinnon.
Mackinnon sat out training on Wednesday morning and is awaiting results of an MRI scan of his injured left knee.
Wright, speaking after putting the Bullets through their paces on Wednesday afternoon, said there was no news on his versatile champion.
complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Legends confirmed for All-Star Shootout*

The National Basketball League All-Star Game in Melbourne on 12 December will see a special ‘NBL Legend’s Shootout’ between former Melbourne Tigers star Andrew Gaze and Hall of Famer Steve Carfino.
Following a challenge issued during Saturday night’s FOX SPORTS national television broadcast of the Melbourne Tigers-Sydney Kings match, the League have agreed to stage a special one-on-one three-point shootout between the pair at halftime of the All-Star Game at the State Netball and Hockey Centre in Melbourne.
NBL interim Chief Executive Officer Chuck Harmison said the event would add additional star power to the League’s annual showcase event.
Complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Goorjian surprised by early success*

Sydney Kings coach Brian Goorjian admits his team's consecutive victories over reigning premiers Brisbane and the previously undefeated Melbourne Tigers in round eight were a pleasant surprise.
While Goorjian felt his team was in with a strong chance against the up-tempo style of the Bullets at home, he feared the Tigers' clinical half-court offence would prove too much at this stage of the season.
But instead the Kings made a strong statement and claimed top spot on the HUMMER Championship NBL ladder in the process.
"We played really well in both games," he said.
Complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Jawai headlines All-Stars*

Cairns Taipans rookie sensation Nathan Jawai is amongst the 20 superstars of the HUMMER Championship named to play in the 2007 National Basketball League All-Star Game in Melbourne on 12 December.
The NBL has named ten players and five reserves to both the Aussie All-Star Team and the World All-Stars who will battle it out at the State Netball and Hockey Centre in Melbourne (‘The Cage’) in the HUMMER Championship’s showcase annual event.
Jawai, the indigenous Australian giant who has emerged as a dominant big man in the League in just his first season as a pro, has been named to the Aussie All-Stars along with second-year sensation Joe Ingles of the South Dragons and Sydney Kings young gun Mark Worthington.
Complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Heal predicts playoff return*

Shane Heal remains convinced the South Dragons will return to the playoffs this season despite their disastrous start to the HUMMER Championship NBL.
After going winless in their first six games the Dragons have bounced back in style with three victories from four starts, including a gritty road-win against top-four team the Razorbacks on Wednesday night.
Speaking after the win the player-coach revealed his belief in the team had never wavered.
"I felt better about our season when we were 0-6 than I did before the season started," Heal said.
Complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Poor outside shooting worries Fisher*

Perth coach Scott Fisher has highlighted his team's poor three-point shooting form as an area that requires drastic improvement in order for the Wildcats to get their season back on track.
The Cats, who have lost three games on the trot, have struggled from the arc this season following the departure of three-point specialist Damien Ryan. Perth is ranked last in the league in terms of three-point percentage with a wayward 31 per cent strike rate.
Perth's poor form from long range was blatantly evident during last Saturday's seven-point home loss to Brisbane, with the team hitting just 3-of-17 from downtown.
However, Fisher said he was confident the likes of Peter Crawford, Ben Hunt, Adam Caporn and import Gerald Brown would soon turn Perth's three-point woes - and season for that matter - around.
http://www.nbl.com.au/default.aspx?s=newsdisplay&id=73051[/url


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Beveridge confident Razorbacks can bounce back*

West Sydney Razorbacks coach Rob Beveridge is confident his side can make the necessary adjustments in time for Friday night's local derby with the Kings.
The Razorbacks failed to overcome a fired-up South Dragons on Wednesday night thanks largely to a second-half blitz from star import Cortez Groves.
But while Beveridge conceded it was not his side's best performance, he remains confident his team will produce an improved display against the league-leaders.
"I think that the areas where we broke down in ... moving the ball, our penetration, getting to receivers, all those things are so easily correctable," Beveridge said.
complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*DeVries leads All-Star Shootout list*

The six competitors who will take part in the National Basketball League’s (NBL) Three-point Shootout at the 2007 NBL All-Star Game have been revealed, with the field including renowned marksmen John Rillie of the Townsville Crocodiles, CJ Bruton of the Brisbane Bullets and Kirk Penney of the New Zealand Breakers.
Melbourne Tigers fans at the event, which will be held at Melbourne’s State Netball and Hockey Centre on 12 December, will have added reason to cheer with hometown favourite Chris Anstey also selected along with Gold Coast Blaze star James Harvey and West Sydney Razorbacks sharpshooter Troy DeVries.
Complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Blaze have 200 reasons to defeat Dragons*

The Gold Coast Blaze head into Friday nights clash with the South Dragons with a little extra motivation to win. Head Coach Brendan Joyce is hovering on 199 career victories as a Coach and will become just the sixth coach into the 200 club with the Blaze's next triumph.
Joyce is in his first year with the new franchise after 12 years at the Wollongong Hawks where he achieved two NBL Coach of the year gongs as well as the ultimate, an NBL championship in 2001.
Joyce has had a long association with the NBL including a 13-year playing career. Joyce started off with the Nunawading Spectres who later became the Eastside Melbourne Spectres before switching to St Kilda who later became the Westside Saints and then finishing his playing career in Brisbane with the Bullets for one year in 1991.
Complete article


----------

